# nail removal



## ggparker14 (Aug 31, 2013)

Can someone please help me with CPT for nail removal? Not sure which CPT 11730 or 11750 would be correct?

Procedure: Nail removal
Local analgesia was obtained using 4cc 1% lido without epo. Nail grabbed with hemostat and swiftly ripped off.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## bethdreaux (Aug 31, 2013)

*Nail removal*

From the info it looks to be a simple nail removal. Therefore, 11730 looks like the code for you. 11750 entails more work by the physician.


----------

